# BULL SHARK SIZE



## pwr62 (Feb 10, 2008)

Be careful of the size of shark you keep

http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/st ... ark-catch/

Paul


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Can't say I feel sorry for them.

Not trying to be controversial - I just hate seeing large critters strung up from trees. I did that once in my life (16 years old / 69 Kg Sailfish) left me feeling so bad that I swore not to take anything that I caught which was not going to be eaten by myself or my family in the immediate future.

Just to be clear - this is my personal philosophy and I am not suggesting that it is right, it is simply right for me.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Is there a minimum size for a Bull shark in Qld??

Cheers


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Haerd to find the minimum size - but 50cm minimum is legal for all sharks as opposed to 150cm max...that was current as of sep last year and can't find any updates so its best to use that as a guide...well I would anyway...don't fish for them now - without a boat


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

No minimum size for sharks. Maximum size 1.5m, 1 in possession. If the boofhead gets a smart lawyer he will beat it, fisheries have to prove he kept it, not that he killed it.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

And latest report on this story is fisheries are looking and charging the 2 of them.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Look on the bright side. The new laws will save many sharks and this is a one off. 
I agree with Garyp that it is a shamefull act to kill such an animal and waste it. I as a teenager used to catch sharks in game comps and feel mighty bad towing the carcases back out to sea.
Still you have to wonder at the hypocricy of the authorities, shark netting beaches on one hand and punishing these guys for their ignorance.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Personally I have to agree with what has been said already in regard to keeping something that will not be eaten. If you plan to eat your catch, fine, keep it. As long as it is legal size and/or not an endangered species of course. There was also a pole on that link Paul provided. It gave a yes, no, or undecided as the choices for voting but it's not that straight forward is it!? I think this matter will either just die off and people will lose interest or, it will be blown out of proportion by being dragged out into a long and arduous debate with people who know bugger all about it throwing their 2 cents in. There is a lot more I would like to say about this matter but, I am one of the people that does not know all the facts so I will refrain from saying any more about it, remembering of course, that there is always a difference between "opinion" and "fact".  
Thanks for the link Paul.


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

on that link there is a poll
"sould people be alowed to catch sharks" 
60% of people say no 
what are we comeing to? will 60% of people disagree with our rights to catch "fish" next year?
sure have ban's on protected sharks and have all the size and bag limets but should we have every right to be alowed to catch a shark or two and if its legal to do so bring home some fresh flake?
i mainly do catch and relise but i dont see a problem with that and sharks are a top sport fish 
if this is peoples veiws on us anglers now in a few years will people critasise us for catching a bream or a snapper?
cheers cam


----------

